# Appell an Biker in Bad Kreuznach: Nehmt Rücksicht auf die Trails bei Nässe



## Thomas (8. Februar 2021)

Die Stadt Bad Kreuznach bittet darum, bei den aktuell extrem matschigen Bedingungen besonders Rücksicht auf die Waldwegen zu nehmen.
Von den Menschen, die sich hier um die Trails kümmern kommt die gleiche Bitte. Bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen leiden die Trails extrem. Wenn es schlammig ist daher einfach mal nicht fahren - es wird auch wieder besseres Wetter kommen.


Hier und im Anhang die Info der Stadt:


*Schonend und umsichtig auf Waldwegen unterwegs: Stadtforst und GuT appellieren an Mountainbiker*

Der Bad Kreuznacher Stadtwald und die angrenzenden Gebiete sind seit vielen Jahren ein beliebter Anziehungspunkt für Mountainbiker. Die starken Niederschläge der letzten Monate haben allerdings der Beschaffenheit der Wege stark zugesetzt – durch die aufgeweichten Oberflächen entstehen beim Befahren erhebliche Schäden. Der Stadtforst und die Gesundheit und Tourismus für Bad Kreuznach GmbH (GuT) bitten daher darum, auf diese besonderen Umstände Rücksicht zu nehmen und sensible Streckenabschnitte bei schlechten Bedingungen zu meiden. Das gilt vor allem für Passagen, bei denen wegen Gefälle und Biegungen abgebremst werden muss.

Generell erinnert die Stadt an die Regeln des Vereins Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike für eine umwelt- und sozialverträgliche Ausübung dieses Sports: „Fahre nur auf Wegen, hinterlasse keine Spuren, halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle, respektiere andere Nutzer*innen, nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere und plane mit Voraussicht“, heißt es dort. Gerade in den Wintermonaten soll nicht mehr bei Dunkelheit im Wald gefahren werden. Denn Tiere brauchen Ruhe und Schutz und werden durch Geräusch und künstliches Licht aufgeschreckt.

Besonderes Augenmerk ist auf den Zustand der Wege zu richten. Ein unnötiges Blockieren der Hinterräder sollte unterlassen werden, um das Wegenetz nicht zu zerstören und anderen Menschen, die sich im Wald bewegen möchten, die Nutzung unmöglich zu machen oder sehr zu erschweren. Gerade Fahrradsport im Bad Kreuznacher Stadtwald, mit seiner hohen Nutzungsfrequenz, erfordere im Interesse der Natur und der Mitmenschen eine große Behutsamkeit, Sensibilität und Rücksichtnahme, so Stadtforst und GuT.


----------



## bastl-axel (8. Februar 2021)

Diese Bitte ist wahrscheinlich genauso sinnlos, wie einem Ochs ins Horn zu petzen.
Viele MTBer erfreuen sich doch, mir allerdings unverständlich, an schlammigen Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (8. Februar 2021)

Ich bin ja auch für nen umsichtigen Umgang mit den Wanderwegen/Trails. Und fahr aktuell meist Asphalt, weil ich Matsch nicht mag. War aber häufiger zufuß nachmittags auf den Trails an der Gans unterwegs. Und an den (relativ wenigen) Matschstellen konnte man sehen, daß nur sehr wenige Biker unterwegs sind (selten mehr Abdrücke als von 2 Bikes gesehen). Sehr wohl aber viele Spaziergänger, die die schmalen Wege an den matschigen Stellen links und rechts verbreiterten (Emil-Jakob-Weg oben am Ende der langen Rampe vor der Linkskurve z.b.) oder Abkürzungen in den Wald trampelten (Emil-Jakobweg oben, da wird ne Rechtskurve abgekürzt). Die Stadt sollte daher vielleicht auch mal die Wandervereine anschreiben. Wie man die Spaziergänger erreicht, keine Ahnung. Ich find rücksichtsloses Kurvenshreddern auch Mist, aber hab aktuell nicht den Eindruck, daß MTB-Spuren ein echtes Problem wären.


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. Februar 2021)

Naja da warst du aber mit allen Augen zu im Wald.
Das Bild zeigt den Uhuweg Nähe Waldidyll vor einer Woche.


dort ist es flach.
Es gibt natürlich auch Stellen an denen klar die Wanderer die Verursacher sind. Keine Frage, der drang der Leute nach Draussen zu gehen ist extrem hoch, egal wie und mit was.
Hier noch ein Bild vom Weg zum Rheingrafenstein, man sieht hier das dort viel Wanderer den Weg zertreten und offensichtlich auch Jagt oder Forst mit Geländewagen. 

@bastl-axel ich denke eher, dass sich die Leute einfach null Gedanken machen, dass vielleicht etwas Zurückhaltung bei der Routenwahl angebracht ist.

Finde die Reaktion der Offiziellen sehr positiv zu bewerten! 
Oft wird in solch Situationen einfach mit Verboten gedroht.


----------



## n31n (11. Februar 2021)

Es hatte mich positiv überrascht, dass in der Pressemeldung der Stadt (die zeitweise auf der Startseite der Stadtverwaltung als erstes sichtbar war) auf die DIMB-Trailrules verwiesen wurde.  Da hatte ich tatsächlich mal das Gefühl gehabt, dass sich jemand mit dem Thema Mountainbiken auseinandergesetzt hat. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es hier schon Gebiete in denen das Mountainbiken mittlerweile - wenn auch mit derzeit noch nicht Lückenlosen Beschilderung - untersagt wurde. Dafür, dass entsprechendes Bild aus der Pressemeldung wahrscheinlich von einem Weg stammt, dessen oberen Ende in diesem Gebiet liegt ist es eine wirklich wohlwollende Warnung.     
Bei mir kommt entsprechende Pressemeldung als ein "hey, wir wissen was ihr macht. Nehmt Rücksicht und haltet euch an die von euch aufgestellten Regeln" an. Daran finde ich, unabhängig vom Wetter und der daraus resultierenden Wegbeschaffenheit, vor dem Hintergrund des im vergangen Jahr gefühlten deutlich höheren Menschenaufkommens im Wald absolut nichts verwerfliches. 

Bei der plattgetrampelten kleinen Abkürzung des Emil-Jakob Weges ganz oben hatte ich mich schon gefragt ob das sein muss. Zu fahren ging die Originalwegführung ja eigentlich immer ... Wenn jedoch über ungefähr den gleichen Zeitraum ein ganz neuer Weg als Abkürzung (zB im Bereich des Rotenfelses Richtung Salinental) hinzugekommen ist, sind aus meiner Sicht die eventuell von Wanderer und Spaziergänger verursachten Wegveränderungen deutlich geringer. 

Jeder weiß eigentlich, dass man aufpassen sollte und nicht nur Rücksicht auf die Mitmenschen sondern auch auf die Natur nehmen sollte. Die Vielseitigkeit der Region spiegelt sich auch in unterschiedlichen Untergründen wieder. Somit könnten die Dreckspatzen unter uns auch weiterhin fahren ohne große Spuren zu hinterlassen


----------



## bastl-axel (12. Februar 2021)

n31n schrieb:


> ..Jeder weiß eigentlich, dass man aufpassen sollte und nicht nur Rücksicht auf die Mitmenschen sondern auch auf die Natur nehmen sollte..


Nee, nicht wirklich. Mit der Begründung, das ein Harvester noch viel mehr Flurschaden anrichtet, als sie, wird dann trotzdem gefahren.


----------



## rhnordpool (17. Februar 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nee, nicht wirklich. Mit der Begründung, das ein Harvester noch viel mehr Flurschaden anrichtet, als sie, wird dann trotzdem gefahren.


Die Rechtfertigung kam mir gestern auch in den Sinn. Trail rechterseits parallel zur Straße vom Rotenfels runter Richtung Steinbruch gestern gefahren. Ist, wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche, ein ausgeschilderter Wanderweg. Kaum angetaut, kaum Tritt- und Reifenspuren zu sehen. Kurz vorm Ende (da wo der Trail links zum Steinbruch abbiegt bzw. steil bergab geradeaus auf die Zufahrtsstrasse geht) ein Schlammassaker auf 3-5 m Breite, der eigentliche Weg nicht mehr vorhanden. Da ist offensichtlich die Forstwirtschaft von der Zufahrtsstrasse den steilen Teil hoch gefahren und noch ca. 50 m weiter.
Wer solche Schäden zuläßt, sollte dann wirklich keine guten Ratschläge mehr an die Biker verteilen. Das wird dann echt unglaubwürdig und man fühlt sich veralbert.
Da braucht mir auch keiner zu erzählen, daß der Forstwirtschaft der Wald am Herzen liegt.


----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2021)

@rhnordpool Ich gebe Dir Recht. Nur leider sitzen die Buben in den großen Spielzeugbaggern am längeren Hebel. Das heißt nicht dass man sich alles gefallen lassen muß, aber es ist deren Forst, und da dürfen sie entscheiden, was sie denken, dass richtig wäre. Das der gesunde Menschenverstand nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann, erleben wir täglich in der Politik und anderen Alltagssituationen.
Die einzige Möglichkeit sich zu rechtfertigen ist, aussagekräftige Bilder aus mehreren Perspektiven anzufertigen und diese zu sammlen. Sollte es zu Verboten und Diskussionen kommen, hat man Fakten in der Hand. Sonst heißt es im Nachgang von den Offiziellen ("so schlimm wie Sie behaupten war das gar nicht").
Wenn das Wetter trockener wird, lasse ich mich da auch mal wieder blicken.


----------



## rhnordpool (18. Februar 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Das der gesunde Menschenverstand nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann, erleben wir täglich in der Politik und anderen Alltagssituationen.


Kopfschütteln kann ich mir nicht erlauben. Bin in nem Alter, wo mein Hausarzt sofort Parkinson vermuten würde.


filiale schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit sich zu rechtfertigen ist, aussagekräftige Bilder aus mehreren Perspektiven anzufertigen und diese zu sammlen.


Hab ich leider verpennt. Hätte sich auch letztes Jahr schon an der Gans gelohnt. Da gabs ähnliche Massaker.
Ich hätte ja noch ein gewisses Verständnis, wenns irgendwo tief im Hinterland passiert, wo selten jemand hinkommt. Daß aber ein Landkreis, der touristische Aktivitäten in der Natur bewirbt, so bescheuert ist, der Forstwirtschaft zu erlauben, ihr schweres Gerät dort einzusetzen, wo sich ein erheblicher Teil des Tourismus abspielt, nämlich auf beliebten Wanderwegen .... ich muß aufhören. Parkinsongefahr.


----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2021)

GIbt es eigentlich noch den Felsbroken im Zaun, der an der Gans, unten am Wasser, den Eingang zum Trail verengt hatte ? Ich war letztes Jahr nur mal kurz an der Fähre und Bergwerk, bin aber nicht zum schauen in den Weg reingefahren.


----------



## rhnordpool (18. Februar 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> GIbt es eigentlich noch den Felsbroken im Zaun, der an der Gans, unten am Wasser, den Eingang zum Trail verengt hatte


Ja. Der Weg ist immer noch im unteren Teil gesperrt (und soll lt. Aussage eines Bikers, ders dennoch gefahren ist, langsam durch herabrollendes Gestein "verweildern").
Der "neue" Verlauf ist als wanderweg ausgeschildert (Karte oben an der Einfahrt).
Hält man sich an das Verbot, machts wenig Sinn, den zu fahren, es sei denn man hat Spaß daran, den ausgeschilderten Wanderweg unten an der Sperrung links hoch komplett zu schieben und wieder oben an der Gans (präziser gesagt, auf dem Verbindungstrail von der Gans rüber zum Rheingrafenstein) rauszukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (18. Februar 2021)

Der ist noch da.
Der untere Teil des Wegs ist auch offiziell gesperrt. Vermutlich deshalb. 



Es liegt auch direkt oben nach der Absperrung ein Baum quer und auch sonst liegt allerhand Geröll auf dem Weg.
Wenn man sich da durchgewurschtelt hat kann man's schon fahren. macht aber nur mäßig Spaß.
Woher ich das weiß? keine Ahnung! 🤷‍♂️ 
EDIT: rhnordpool war schneller!


----------



## poo-cocktail (20. Februar 2021)

Gude!
hier mal ein Trailreport von heute :
-Tannenwäldchen fahrbar
-Der einfache Weg rauf zum wieneke durch das Tälchen ist viel zu nass, lieber straightline rauf fahren.
-Upper flak noch sehr feucht, sieht oben gut aus hat aber noch paar tiefe sehr weiche Stellen (der gehört eigentlich noch geschont)
-Lower flak fahrbar
-Corona Lockdown braucht noch ne Weile zum trocknen! BITTE nicht fahren!
-Barney und Feuerstein schon fast alltime conditions(gut fahrbar) !
-Uhuweg: den oberen flachen Teil sollte man auch noch meiden.
Und Obacht ganz am Ende im letzten Stück nach der Straßenquerung liegt Gerümpel weil die die Schneise von den Telegraphenmasten "freigefräst" haben.

Den Rest hab ich nicht gesehen gebe aber mal eine Vermutung ab:
-Birkerhof  vermutlich auch noch sehr nass und sollte gemieden werden
-worldcup vermutlich auch
-Steep hills ist vermutlich so/so (lieber noch nicht fahren, da sind morgen bestimmt auch sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs)

[Hier stand etwas, was die Mehrheit der Menschen leider nicht versteht, lieber gleich mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigen! ]


----------



## bastl-axel (21. Februar 2021)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> ..Ich würde es allerdings sehr begrüßen wenn sich Jeder mal Gedanken darüber macht, seine Route den aktuellen Bedingungen anzupassen und Rücksicht auf die Wege zu nehmen..  ..Und natürlich ist es auch sehr gern gesehen, wenn sich unsere regelmäßigen Besucher aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet und alle anderen auch dran halten würden!


Dann wäre es aber besser gewesen, du hättest die Finger von der Tastatur gelassen.


----------



## rhnordpool (21. Februar 2021)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Gude!
> hier mal ein Trailreport von heute :


Danke für die Infos.
Kann leider mit einigen Trailbezeichnungen nix anfangen (kenn die vermutlich unter anderen Namen).
Nutzt Du ne Karte, wo die Namen verzeichnet sind? Oder kannst Du mir (gern auch per PN) schreiben, wo die Traileinstiege sind?
Geht um folgende:
- Corona Lockdown
-Steep Hills
- Worldcup


----------



## bastl-axel (21. Februar 2021)

Du sollst doch da nicht fahren.


----------



## rhnordpool (21. Februar 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Du sollst doch da nicht fahren.


Und wie soll ich das machen, wenn ich nicht weiß, wo ich nicht fahren soll? Fahr ich halt den Holy-, Rabenfels-, Rheingrafentreppen-, Panorama-, Stegfels-, Quellenhof-, you name it-trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

